# getting pregnant while on antibiotics



## daisybby03

So I am taking antibiotics for bacteria in my small intestine and they have me on neomycin. Hubby and I were going to skip this month of trying b/c if it..but we ended up DTD. I have 1 1/2 weeks of the meds left and not I am freaking out about it. I am scared the meds might do something if I was to get pregnant...I cant sleep all I think about is what I may have done. I cant find anything on the internet about bad things happening, but there is a warning on the bottle. 
Oh why was I so stupid and DTD this month! :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

Don't even be like that. There are lots of warnings on all different kinds of medication but that doesn't mean it affects ALL pregnancies at ALL times. It would be more worrisome if you were consistently taking meds throughout the first trimester and some meds are harder on a baby if you're in the second or third trimester. I think you will be ok and taking the meds to help you get better are going to be best in the long run. If you do end up getting pregnant you can talk to your doctor and see if you should still take them.

I do know that some antibiotics are ok, had a customer come in yesterday actually, and I was talking to her about meds and her doc had given her some meds for a cyst on her leg and she's due in a month or so.


----------



## littlemonster

I did just look up neomycin and I found it to be a category D drug, meaning it can harm an unborn baby. However, I do want you to know that mom and baby don't share the same blood supply until you get a positive pregnancy test because the placenta has to form for that to happen. I would call and talk to your doctor and see what they want you to do.

https://www.drugs.com/mtm/neomycin.html

I have family members who are doctors who look up medication info on this site so I know it's reliable.


----------



## archers.mommy

The placenta doesn't start to form for several weeks so you're fine there. If you want to be on the safe side, I would stop taking the drug and immediately call your Dr if you find that you are pregnant. But until then, keep taking the script.


----------



## daisybby03

thank you ladies! I appriciate the help!


----------



## KendraNoell

As long as you tell your Dr you're TTC he will make sure to put you on meds that are safe for the fetus.


----------



## hellohefalump

I don't think you need to worry - lots of people get pregnant on antibiotics when they're taking the pill. I know someone that happened to, and her little boy is a very healthy 3yr old now.


----------

